# Cannot get freq at ep 0x82

## natrix

Hello forum: 

I have this problem: When I connect my webcam, the journalctl show de next error (in red colour): 

```
oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=11903), cval->res is probably wrong.

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: [2] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 2, val = 384/12287/1

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82

oct 29 20:05:49 natrix kernel: usb 1-7: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82
```

Googling I read that it is a problem with the sound driver, but I didn't found a solution. 

What is this error? How can I fix it? 

Thank   :Smile: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well your topic title is very very bad.

you may change it to something more obvious like: usb webcam posts error

and as of webcams, tehy are hardly supported, sometimes work and sometimes not. there are too many available without docs from the manufactuerer to get it to work at all.

----------

## Ant P.

There's a comment next to that error in the source, "/* some devices don't support reading */". And the function doesn't even return an error code in that case, so it's not necessarily wrong.

You neglected to mention something important: are you actually having a problem when using the webcam? Just because some software highlights log noise in a misleading scary colour doesn't mean the source of the message needs fixing.

----------

## natrix

tw04l124: I'll remember your advice in my next post.

Ant P.: I found this error when guvcview stopped working. But check the webcam with kopete and works well.

Thank you

----------

